# Two ferrets found (seperately) in Cambridgeshire!



## alexjholland (Apr 29, 2009)

Whilst searching for my missing ferrets, I have found two that belong to others!

One was found in Graveley, Cambridgeshire.

One was found in St. Neots, Cambridgeshire.

I have been instructed by my local animal shelter to give no further details (to deter opportunistic ferret fanciers), but anyone who has lost a ferret in either of these areas is welcome to contact me and give a description of their ferret, to see if it matches.

I can be contacted on:

01480 880 581
07988 708 052

Many Thanks,

Alex


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats such a shame 
one of My ferrets was stolen a few months ago, I miss him like mad


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I really hope you find their owners soon


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope there owner can be traced.


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

It sounds like the owners are not to worried about their fuzzkids to me.:cursing: I hope they are in good hands now. 

People get us because we are cute, but don't understand all the care and expense we need so they just let us loose. Hello people! We have been domesticated for over 2000 years! How do you expect us to live in the wild?!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

First: This thread is a month old.

Second: Ferrets escape. It happens. It doesn;t mean the owners don;t care about them. My ferret escaped and I missed him like crazy, finding him was such a relief. People could well be searching for those ferrets, but as they hadn;t been picked up by anyone, how could they find them?

I'm sure there are irresponsible owners out there who do let their ferrets loose but they are in the minority. When I could no longer look after my ferret I rehomed him, as have many other people I know who could no longer look after their fuzzkids for whatever reason.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW! Please don't get upset. I know I can get out any time I want, and have. That doesn't make my human bad either.

But here in the states there are many in the shelters for the reasons I have mentioned and they are the lucky ones. I am one of them.

*"First: This thread is a month old."* I am 8 1/2 now. :smilewinkgrin:

I am so glad you found your ferret. I didn't read where you said you did.

*"People could well be searching for those ferrets, but as they hadn;t been picked up by anyone, how could they find them?" *If they are looking for them and good humans I sure hope they find them. My human loves me :blush2: and I know he would be worried sick, as I know you were. Any news yet?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

alexjholland said:


> Whilst searching for my missing ferrets, I have found two that belong to others!
> 
> One was found in Graveley, Cambridgeshire.
> 
> ...


*Not being funny but posting your numbers like this on an open forum you are bound to get stupid calls  This forum is open to non members as well! i would suggest you remove them and get people to pm you instead! *


----------

